# Réinstaller un iMac G3



## lowett (10 Août 2007)

Oui les 640 de ram sont bien visibles dans les infos syst&#232;me... 
Maintenant il faut dire que lorsque j'ai achet&#233; ce mac d'occasion, le propri&#233;taire ne l'avait pas "format&#233;". Je pense qu'il s'&#233;tait surtout content&#233; de supprimer ses trucs personnels... Je pourrais peut-&#234;tre formater ce mac et r&#233;installer tout pour voir comment il est quand on part "de z&#233;ro" ?
Par exemple, quand je vais dans le finder, il y a une colonne &#224; gauche. elle comporte notamment "documents", "applications" etc... mais il y a &#233;galement un onglet "macra" qui ressemble &#224; un genre de dossier d'utilisateur. Du genre les sessions windows XP.
Il y a &#233;galement dans cette colonne deux fichiers .tex que je ne parviens pas &#224; supprimer...

EDIT: en rallumant le mac, je constate qu'en fait il est tr&#232;s lent en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Quand il n'y a aucune applications ouvertes et que je vais sur Firefox, il est tr&#232;s lent quand je tape quelque chose. C'est pareil en traitement de texte... Donc le mac est vraiment lent en g&#233;n&#233;ral alors queles 640mb sont bien reconnus.... Devrais-je formater ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

lowett a dit:


> Oui les 640 de ram sont bien visibles dans les infos système...
> Maintenant il faut dire que lorsque j'ai acheté ce mac d'occasion, le propriétaire ne l'avait pas "formaté". Je pense qu'il s'était surtout contenté de supprimer ses trucs personnels... Je pourrais peut-être formater ce mac et réinstaller tout pour voir comment il est quand on part "de zéro" ?
> Par exemple, quand je vais dans le finder, il y a une colonne à gauche. elle comporte notamment "documents", "applications" etc... mais il y a également un onglet "macra" qui ressemble à un genre de dossier d'utilisateur. Du genre les sessions windows XP.
> Il y a également dans cette colonne deux fichiers .tex que je ne parviens pas à supprimer...
> ...



Si tu es certain d'avoir tout ce qu'il faut pour réinstaller, oui, ça serait une bonne idée.


----------



## lowett (10 Août 2007)

Avec le iMac j'ai reçu comme CD:

Mac OS 9.2.1 Update CD
Mac OS X Upgrade CD (Requires Mac OS X)
CD gravé d'installation de Mac OS X.3 (Panther). Il y a 3 CD.

J'ai également un mode d'emploi pour Mac OS X.
Pour l'installation, ils disent de d'abord installer Mac OS 9.2 donc si je formatais, je devrais d'abord ré-installer celui-là pour installer Mac OS X.
Mon CD Mac OS 9.2.1 Update suffit-il ?

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un site où ils expliquent bien comment formater?
Je suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

Non, point de vue syst&#232;me, si ton syst&#232;me actuel est bien Mac OS X 10.3.x (v&#233;rifie bien, si c'est un 10.2.x il y a autre chose), tu boote sur le CD N&#176; 1 de Mac OS X 10.3 (tu met le CD et tu red&#233;marre touche "C" enfonc&#233;e pendant le d&#233;marrage, jusqu'&#224; ce que le Mac d&#233;marre sur le CD), et tu peux installer Panther directement (apr&#232;s avoir format&#233; via "utilitaire de disque" qui est accessible depuis un des menus d&#233;roulants apr&#232;s que tu aies choisi le Fran&#231;ais comme langue principal.

Par contre, garde ton syst&#232;me 9 de c&#244;t&#233;, car ton disque 9.2.1 update ne pourra pas servir &#224; r&#233;installer "Classic" (tu graves sur un CD le dossier nomm&#233; "Dossier Syst&#232;me" qui doit &#234;tre &#224; la racine du disque dur. Attention "*Dossier* syst&#232;me", pas "Syst&#232;me" tout court).


----------



## lowett (10 Août 2007)

Oui j'ai actuellement la version 10.3.9, j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233;.
Je n'ai pas de graveur CD sur ce iMac et mon graveur CD externe n'est pas compatible mac. 
J'ai tent&#233; d'envoyer le Dossier Syst&#232;me sur ma cl&#233; usb, mais un fichier pose probl&#232;me. Il s'agit d'un fichier nomm&#233; "0<" C'est un fichier "application Classic" de 4ko. Comme c'est le premier fichier du Dossier Syst&#232;me, je suis bloqu&#233;e d&#232;s le d&#233;part...
Il me signale comme erreur "son nom est trop long ou il contient des caract&#232;res que le disque ne peut pas afficher".
Ma cl&#233; usb est une Kingston Data Traveler 1go


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

lowett a dit:


> Oui j'ai actuellement la version 10.3.9, j'ai vérifié.
> Je n'ai pas de graveur CD sur ce iMac et mon graveur CD externe n'est pas compatible mac.
> Est-ce que je peux envoyer le Dossier Système sur mon disque dur externe, et graver tout ça depuis un PC ?



Si ton disque externe est au format FAT, non, pas directement, il te faut préalablement archiver le dossier système avant de le copier sur ton disque externe, et le désarchiver directement sur le disque reformaté du Mac ensuite, mais alors, pas besoin de le graver, garder l'archive sur le disque externe suffit.

Cela dit, tu me surprends, les "Snow" 600 Mhz étaient livrés avec un graveur de CD interne 24x.10x.32x  Tu as vérifié dans "infos système Apple" que la gravure n'était pas supportée ?


----------



## lowett (10 Août 2007)

Ok l&#224; il est en train d'archiver... Ca va prendre du temps on dirait ^^

Aussi non concernant la gravure, j'ai regard&#233; dans "informations syst&#232;me" et je n'ai rien vu &#224; ce sujet. Puis j'ai directement essay&#233; en ins&#233;rant un CD vierge et il l'a "recrach&#233;" donc je suppose que &#231;a ne fonctionne pas..


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

lowett a dit:


> Ok là il est en train d'archiver... Ca va prendre du temps on dirait ^^
> 
> Aussi non concernant la gravure, j'ai regardé dans "informations système" et je n'ai rien vu à ce sujet. Puis j'ai directement essayé en insérant un CD vierge et il l'a "recraché" donc je suppose que ça ne fonctionne pas..



Tu as bien regardé dans "`périphériques" "Bus ATA" (où kekchose comme ça, là je suis sous 10.4 et ça a changé, je ne me souviens plus bien comment c'est sous Panther) ?


----------



## lowett (10 Août 2007)

Dans BUS ATA je vois surtout des trucs pas tr&#232;s compr&#233;hensibles... Il d&#233;taille le disque dur, ainsi qu'un autre p&#233;riph&#233;rique appel&#233; CRN-8284B
J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas un graveur mais plut&#244;t le lecteur CD.
Par contre en allant dans Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;mes puis Mat&#233;riel puis CD et DVD, l&#224; il me demande que faire &#224; l'instertion d'un CD ou d'un DVD vierge... Et c'est soit ouvrir le Finder, soit iTunes et quoi que je mette, il &#233;jecte quand m&#234;me le CD ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

lowett a dit:


> Dans BUS ATA je vois surtout des trucs pas très compréhensibles... Il détaille le disque dur, ainsi qu'un autre périphérique appelé CRN-8284B
> J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas un graveur mais plutôt le lecteur CD.
> Par contre en allant dans Préférences Systèmes puis Matériel puis CD et DVD, là il me demande que faire à l'instertion d'un CD ou d'un DVD vierge... Et c'est soit ouvrir le Finder, soit iTunes et quoi que je mette, il éjecte quand même le CD ...



Effectivement, CRN-8284B, c'est bien un simple lecteur 24x. désolé.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Août 2007)

hummm on n'est pas un peu hors sujet là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> hummm on n'est pas un peu hors sujet l&#224; ?



Ici, si, un peu, je te propose de couper la partie hors sujet, et de la d&#233;placer dans "Classic Mac", &#231;a nettoiera ce sujet, et l&#224; bas, &#231;a sera "in the mood" 

Il suffit de demander


----------

